# Harbor Freight Clearance On Disc Brake Retraction Tool Set #40732 At $9.87



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

I was at several Harbor Freight Stores this weekend because they were having a Parking Lot Sale. Went inside the store and found that the Disc Brake Retraction Tool Set #40732 is on Clearance Sale for $9.87. Original Price was like $30.

There is a new model kit with about four more pieces (and a 2nd pressure screw that turns in the reverse direction), and a lifetime warranty for about $45.

The old model #40732 (which I've used for about ten years) being closed out at $9.87 has exactly what we need to retract the rear disc brake caliper pistons on VW cars.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

This is probably the best $9.87 you will ever spend.:thumbup:


----------

